# Biblical Evangelism's Message, Motivation, and Means.



## N. Eshelman (Dec 28, 2007)

First Reformed Presbyterian Church of Grand Rapids is hosting a conference on practical theology. 

The topic is Biblical Evangelisms: Message, Motivation, and Methods
Cost $5 per person/ $10 per family if registered by 1.15.08
Childcare will be provided
Dr. David Murray of the Free Church (continuing) will be speaking
A coupon to Reformation Heritage Books will be provided to all who register by 1.15.08
The date is February 2, 2008. 

Come and enjoy Reformed fellowship and a great day of learning!

Here is the brochure.

Hope to see you there!


----------

